# Can VAG-COM read individual wheel speeds?



## waggin (Dec 26, 2005)

*A3 TPMS mod thread*

In other words, do any of the car's computers keep a short-term average of the ABS wheel sensors? 
I'm wondering if it's possible to build an add-on tire pressure monitoring system that detects flats by a difference in speed between one wheel and the others.. (The Audi A3 (Euro model) does this, but, unfortunately, it's no available in the 2006 US model)

_Modified by waggin at 3:19 PM 3-12-2006_

_Modified by waggin at 3:19 PM 3-12-2006_


_Modified by waggin at 5:21 AM 12-14-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Can VAG-COM read individual wheel speeds? (waggin)*

The Phaeton can display individual wheel speeds up to 20 km/h. Beyond that, the speeds are not displayed. Hope this helps you.
Michael


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Can VAG-COM read individual wheel speeds? (waggin)*

ABS, measuring block group 001 shows the individual wheel speeds in real-time.
But as Michael already stated, the problem is most VW ABS systems refuse to do diagnostics above a certain speed, and many of them have no ABS functionality when a diagnostic session is running.
-Uwe-


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

The ABS based TPMS can be retrofitted very easily. 
Make sure your control module supports the function, put in the switch, wire it up and recode the ABS. Done.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote »_Make sure your control module supports the function, put in the switch, wire it up and recode the ABS. Done.

Details?








-Uwe-


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Uwe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uwe* »_Details?









*1. Control Module Check & Coding*
Ok, first let's check which ABS module you have...








Address 03: ABS Brakes
* Controller: 1K0 907 379 Q*
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0102
Coding: 0021122
1K0 907 379 K and 1K0 907 379 Q are known for working, other may too.
The new coding with TPMS active is 0004738 (0021122*-*16384), you can code before putting in the new switch and wires.
So for all others, unset (disable) bit 14 (16384) in your coding, this means, substract 16384 from your original coding.
*2. The Right Switch & Other Parts*
Of course you need the new switch (decide yourself which one you need) and the connector for the switch.
8P0-927-121--5PR (10 EUR + VAT) = For cars without double DIN radio (Concert, Chorus, Aftermarket)
8P0-927-121-A-5PR (10 EUR + VAT) = For cars with double DIN radio (Symphony, RNS-E)
4D0-971-636-A (2 EUR + VAT)
000-979-009 = Repair wires (incl. pins) for the connector.
*3. Let's Wire it Up!*
E226 = TPMS Button
J104 = Brake Electronics Control Module (ABS)
J519 = Central Electronics Control Module
E226 Pin 1 = gr/bl (grey/blue) > T12c/12 (J519)
E226 Pin 3 = br (brown) > Ground
E226 Pin 4 = sw/gr (black/grey) > Terminal 15 (Fuse 6)
E226 Pin 6 = gr/gn (grey/green) > (J104)
The easiest way to grap the necessary signals without much work is to grab them from the ASR/ESP Button (E256)! This saves you alot of hassle and gives the same result.
E226 Pin 1 = gr/bl (grey/blue) = E256 Pin 1
E226 Pin 3 = br (brown) = E256 Pin 3
The ASR/ESP button takes terminal 15 from fuse 4 instead of fuse 6 but it's save to take that one from the ASR/ESP button too.
E226 Pin 4 = sw/gr (black/grey) = E256 Pin 4
So the only pin that needs real wiring is the one that goes to the ABS control module! Depending on which ABS and which transmission you have, decide where pin 6 needs to go for you:
MK70 = J104/Pin 7
MK60 (with Manual Transmission or 02E/DSG) = J104/Pin 27
MK60 (with Auto. Transmission 09G) = J104/Pin 41
After connecting the button, check if it's working or not, you should use VAG-COM and ABS Meas. Block 018 Field 1.
*4. How it Works*
First off, the new button only resets the TPMS learned values, after that it needs some some driving distance to relearn these values! The learned values are adpapted in several steps (speed ranges), each step (range) is devided into 2 thresholds in 2 stages (powered and rolling), you can check this using VAG-COM and read meas. block 031 in your ABS control module.

_Quote, originally posted by *VAG-COM Labelfile* »_031,0,Tire Pressure Monitoring (TPMS) IV
; 0 = Nothing Learned
; 1 = Only 1st Threshold powered
; 2 = Only 2nd Threshold powered
; 3 = Only 1st Threshold rolling
; 4 = Only 2nd Threshold rolling
; 5 = 1st Threshold powered and rolling
; 6 = 1st Threshold powered and 2nd Threshold rolling
; 7 = 2nd Threshold powered and 1st Threshold rolling
; 8 = 2nd Threshold powered and rolling (Optimal)
031,1,Speed Ranges I
; 5?xxx = Speed Range 1 ( 15 - 70 km/h)
; 5x?xx = Speed Range 2 ( 70 - 100 km/h)
; 5xx?x = Speed Range 3 (100 - 130 km/h)
; 5xxx? = Speed Range 4 (130 - 160 km/h)
031,2,Speed Ranges II
; 5?xxx = Speed Range 5 (160 - 190 km/h)
; 5x?xx = Speed Range 6 (190 - 220 km/h)
; 5xx?x = Speed Range 7 (220 - 250 km/h)
031,3,Curve/Wheel,Recognition
; 5?x00 = Curve Recognition (0 = No Curve / 1 = Left or Right Curve learned / 2 = Complete Curve learned)
; 5x?00 = Wheel Recognition (0 = inactive / 1 = activ)

Optimal would be:
031 Field 1 = 58888
031 Field 2 = 58880
031 Field 3 = 52100
Since in the US I doubt that you will run more than 130 km/h, you don't need to worry about the ranges above.








*P.S.*: Since this write-up is only about the major facts, you should read this (German) one made by Andy Grander (Andy7) back then when we figured how to do this on a Golf 5, so the wiring instructions should not be taked from that document - take the ones above!








http://team-dezent.at/homepage...V.pdf
*P.P.S. @Uwe*: I suppose you know a skilled upcoming german engineer who will do that for you if requested...









_Modified by Theresias at 11:45 AM 3-8-2006_


_Modified by Theresias at 4:08 PM 3-22-2006_


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (Theresias)*

*Very* cool! 
Yes, the next time you're here, we'll definitly do this..








-Uwe-


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Wow! Will have to try this. Thanks for the information!!!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Awesome post, Sebastian, thanks for taking the time to write it up so well.
Michael


----------



## Occams_Razor (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Okay!
Once all of this is wired where does the indicator show up to tell you you have a flat or low tire?
Does the MKIV have a simular switch for its dash?


_Modified by Occams_Razor at 5:20 PM 3-9-2006_


----------



## bassbiker (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (Occams_Razor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Occams_Razor* »_Okay!
Once all of this is wired where does the indicator show up to tell you you have a flat or low tire?

I was curious myself, but found it on the speedometer gauge of my A3 instrument cluster. It's hiding behind the speedo needle when stationary.
Shine a flashlight into your cluster to find it.
THe symbol is not shown in our US A3 Owner's Manual.


----------



## Occams_Razor (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (bassbiker)*

I don't have an A3...








I have a MKIV Jetta.


----------



## bassbiker (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (Theresias)*

My A3 2.0T DSG shows:
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Part No: 1K0 614 517 R
Component: ESP FRONT MK60-AT 0103
Coding: 0053890
There currently is no label file for that part number.
I have done the pre-labels for adaptation and meas. blocks from Controller Channels Map app and they look similar, but not exactly the same as 1K0 907 379 label file. 
Can I base a test file off of the 1K0907379 label file? 
Also, is soft coding similar to 1K0907379?
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (bassbiker)*

@Occams_Razor
As mentioned, the symbol is shown in instrument cluster - this is a MK5 (Golf/Jetta 5 and Audi A3) feature, not Golf/Jetta 4!

_Quote, originally posted by *bassbiker* »_Address 03: ABS Brakes
Part No: 1K0 614 517 R
Component: ESP FRONT MK60-AT 0103
Coding: 0053890

So you already have the new ABS modules, grats!
Side note: The above pin out is not verfied for this type of modules!

_Quote, originally posted by *bassbiker* »_There currently is no label file for that part number.

Wasn't aware that these are already in the US, so there is a german file, which will be translates ASAP.









_Quote, originally posted by *bassbiker* »_I have done the pre-labels for adaptation and meas. blocks from Controller Channels Map app and they look similar, but not exactly the same as 1K0 907 379 label file. 

Please feel free to send them to me via email!

_Quote, originally posted by *bassbiker* »_Can I base a test file off of the 1K0907379 label file? 
Also, is soft coding similar to 1K0907379?

It's quite different, so this is why we already use a seperate german file, not sure about the coding right now, need to look at that again.
*edit*
Coding for the new modules is the same as above, pin out looks like it's the same too.


_Modified by Theresias at 4:00 PM 3-10-2006_


----------



## bassbiker (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Wow...quick service and thanks for the new label file








I'm hoping to order the necessary parts soon and if I can't figure out the wiring, hopefully I can find someone that can help.
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## waggin (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (bassbiker)*

Wow! So much has happened here since my initial post. Thanks everyone.. 
Since I only ordered my A3 on 3/8 and VAG-COM on 3/9, it'll be a few months before I get a chance to try it. 
Are we sure the symbol on the instument panel is backed by an actual LED and software accept the CAN bus command to light it? Is there an output test that will turn it on to see?

I assume, since the button is a reset, that you want to make sure all your tires are at the correct pressure before pressing it, so the system adapts to them. Maybe I'll just leave the SmarTire system in the Volvo when I trade it in








Also, here's a good test of various TPMS systems:
http://www-nrd.nhtsa.dot.gov/v...s.pdf
A few disadvantages about wheel-speed-based TPMS from the article:
􀂃 The (system) cannot alert you to severe and sudden tire damage caused by external factors
􀂃 The (system) will not identify the natural, even loss of pressure in all four tires
􀂃 Under certain circumstances, there may be false warnings or a delayed detection of losses in pressure when driving on snow-covered or slippery road surfaces A sporty driving style (slip at the wheels receiving the torque, high lateral acceleration) can lead to delayed (system) warnings
Still, it's better than nothing, and, if all it needs is some wires and coding, it's cheap.. (Assuming you have VAG-COM access










_Modified by waggin at 10:31 PM 3/10/2006_


----------



## bassbiker (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (waggin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *waggin* »_
Are we sure the symbol on the instument panel is backed by an actual LED and software accept the CAN bus command to light it? Is there an output test that will turn it on to see?


Supposed to be a beautiful day tomorrow, so after a round or two o' golf, I should find some time to run the output test on the instrument cluster


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

The warning light should be equipped in US spec A3's too, it can be either single or dual color LED, which one it is is beeing selected in the abs adaptation channels.


----------



## bassbiker (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_The warning light should be equipped in US spec A3's too, it can be either single or dual color LED, which one it is is beeing selected in the abs adaptation channels.

Yep, it lights up yellow while either doing the instrument cluster output test or after recoding the ABS module by subtracting 16384 from original softcoding.
I have done the recoding and now when turning on the ignition, the tire symbol briefly lights up with the other instru cluster symbols.


----------



## waggin (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (bassbiker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bassbiker* »_Yep, it lights up yellow while either doing the instrument cluster output test or after recoding the ABS module by subtracting 16384 from original softcoding.
I have done the recoding and now when turning on the ignition, the tire symbol briefly lights up with the other instru cluster symbols.

Thanks... This will be my first mod.. It's not the best ABS system, but it's a lot cheaper than the sensor-based options. Who knows, I still may install the SmarTire system during my first tire change.. Might be interesting to compare the results of the two on the road.. 
The wire repair kit mentioned above. Does it include pins that are compatible with the ABS controller connector? 
Ideally, all I'd have to do is crimp the pin onto the wire, open the connector housing, and click it into the empty pin 27 hole.. 
(Then the hard part, cleanly and invisibly routing the wire back to the dash area..)
Does anyone know if the system provides any indication to the driver that it's successfully adapted after a reset, and is ready to proovide alerts? 
Also, there's one thing this system won't do: When I was having new tires balanced on-car, my SmarTire receiver alerted.. There was a bead leak on the tire they were balancing, and it let us know before the tires touched the ground..


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (waggin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *waggin* »_The wire repair kit mentioned above. Does it include pins that are compatible with the ABS controller connector?

Forgot that part number, but will post it tomorrow.


_Quote, originally posted by *waggin* »_Does anyone know if the system provides any indication to the driver that it's successfully adapted after a reset, and is ready to proovide alerts? 

Nope, doesn't since the adaptation is a process which will not reach a real "end".

_Quote, originally posted by *waggin* »_Also, there's one thing this system won't do...

Sure?


----------



## waggin (Dec 26, 2005)

*Stealth install?*

RyanA3 over on AW disassembled his center console, and found an actual switch behind the "blank" button where the TPMS switch goes. If this is a momentary-contact non-illuminated switch, it may be perfect for those with a fear of warranty cancellation. Just wire the switch contacts and don't bother with a light. Also cheaper.. 
This way, except for the tire symbol lighting during POST, there's other tip-off of a mod being done. (You'll need to hide the extra wire to the ABS controller.
BTW: What is this item for: 
Byte 01 Bit 7 Tire Pressure Monitoring (Address 65)
in the CAN Gateway. Is this related to this system, or a different one?


----------



## bassbiker (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: Stealth install? (waggin)*

I can tell you since changing the coding, I now have learned values showing in meas. block 31
1= 58850
2= 50000
3= 50100
Where before, they all showed 50000 (no values learned)
I understand I will still need the reset switch, but it looks like learning process is intiated immediately upon activating TPMS setup.
The address 65 is for the direct TPMS method control module, I believe. 
A3 would not use that.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Stealth install? (waggin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *waggin* »_BTW: What is this item for: 
Byte 01 Bit 7 Tire Pressure Monitoring (Address 65)
in the CAN Gateway. Is this related to this system, or a different one?

No, it's only related to those models with a seperate TPMS control module, like the passat uses it.

_Quote, originally posted by *bassbiker* »_I can tell you since changing the coding, I now have learned values showing in meas. block 31
1= 58850
2= 50000
3= 50100
Where before, they all showed 50000 (no values learned)
I understand I will still need the reset switch, but it looks like learning process is intiated immediately upon activating TPMS setup.

Cool, thanks for checking!


----------



## waggin (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: Stealth install? (bassbiker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bassbiker* »_I can tell you since changing the coding, I now have learned values showing in meas. block 31
1= 58850
2= 50000
3= 50100
Where before, they all showed 50000 (no values learned)
I understand I will still need the reset switch, but it looks like learning process is intiated immediately upon activating TPMS setup.


Thanks. Now, wait for the numbers to stabilize, and then let about 6 PSI out of one tire, and drive for a few miles at low speed on a cool day. See if it generates an alert.. 
Also, you could just install a switch under the hood, near the ABS module. I imagine that the reset switch must be normally open, since it's adapting now, and would probably be in a constant reset state if it were a NC switch.. 
You could just forget the switch, and use VAG-COM to do the resets when needed. 
(I have my V-C already, now I have to wait 2 months for the car








And, Will US dealers be able to order a switch that doesn't officially exist, or is the same one used in other US models?


----------



## Occams_Razor (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Stealth install? (waggin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *waggin* »_.... And, Will US dealers be able to order a switch that doesn't officially exist, or is the same one used in other US models? 

If you get any flack from the US Dealers because they can't find the switch in US inventory send Chad an email at [email protected]
He can get any factory part, (shippable via USPS that is), as he is in Germany with the US Air Force and lives right down the street from a VW/Audi dealer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
He has been provisioning the guys over at TDI Club for ages.


----------



## waggin (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: Stealth install? (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_No, it's only related to those models with a seperate TPMS control module, like the passat uses it.


OK, so does this mean the A3 can also use the pressure-based system, or is the gateway also used in other models that do?
It would be nice (and more expensive) if the A3 could use this system:
http://webpages.charter.net/dwarner2/audiTPMS.pdf 
since this system provides warnings even if all tires lose the same amount of pressure. 
http://www-nrd.nhtsa.dot.gov/v...s.pdf
I guess I'll give it a test. once I detemine that it will detect one low tire, I can drop the pressure on two on the same side and see if it can pick that up too.. (Adapt to higher than normal pressure first, to avoid having to run with extremely-low pressure)


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

We've seen couple of people doing these tests, not many succeeded, but in a real situation it worked fine.
The pressure based system is available in 2 versions, with one antenna for all sensors and with seperate antennas for every sensor. The system with one antenna is the one from the passat, the electronics are included in the comfort control module, so not easy to retrofit - but I've seen rumors that such system would come for the MK5 based models too, actually the control modules are already available for the Golf/Jetta.


_Modified by Theresias at 2:02 PM 3-17-2006_


----------



## waggin (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Perhaps starting off at a higher pressure isn't a good idea, since partially deflating one wouldn't reduce the diameter as much. Heavier load would help.. 
Also, about the operation of the system:
Do you have to press and hold the reset for some time for it to work?
If so, does a short press do anything?
In addition to the tire symbol, are there any additional warnings, such as a sound, or text in the center display?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (waggin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *waggin* »_Do you have to press and hold the reset for some time for it to work?

Yes, until the signal flashes in the instrument cluster, together with a chime.

_Quote, originally posted by *waggin* »_If so, does a short press do anything?

No, should not do anything.

_Quote, originally posted by *waggin* »_In addition to the tire symbol, are there any additional warnings, such as a sound, or text in the center display?

Should be a chime too.


----------



## bassbiker (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: Stealth install? (waggin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *waggin* »_Thanks. Now, wait for the numbers to stabilize, and then let about 6 PSI out of one tire, and drive for a few miles at low speed on a cool day. See if it generates an alert.. 


OK...just did they experiment...let out 7PSI down from 35 in left rear.
Drove around at a normal commute pace and about 10 minutes into the drive, the buzzer comes on briefly and the "low tire" icon in the dash is now steadily on. 
Immediately filled up the left rear back to 35, and tire icon is still lit.
Looks like I'm prolly gonna have to recode to deactivate then reactivate, until I get the actual switch setup.
Very cool feature, though. I like it and would think fellow new A3 owners would like it too.


----------



## waggin (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: Stealth install? (bassbiker)*

Thanks again.. Now we know it works. Were you able to order all the parts from your dealer?
If it hasn't been done already by the time I get my A3, I'll document the mods with photos and text. Unfortunately, I don't have the space to host them permanently.
Next: Order the switch (if possible). Alternately, I can just install a hidden switch in the ash tray area. I assume the light has no purpose other than to show where the switch is in the dark, so it can be left out. 
Does anyone have an electrical diagram that shows the TPMS switch? If so, can you please post the part of the page that shows the switch conenctions?
I'm including the US version below, to show the ASR/ESP connections. 












_Modified by waggin at 6:51 PM 3-19-2006_


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Stealth install? (waggin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *waggin* »_
If it hasn't been done already by the time I get my A3, I'll document the mods with photos and text. Unfortunately, I don't have the space to host them permanently.


I have a request in for the switch. When I get it, I'll document/host the instructions on my A3 blog (link in my sig) like I've done for some other things.
Waiting for our parts connection to get back to us....


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (waggin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *waggin* »_The wire repair kit mentioned above. Does it include pins that are compatible with the ABS controller connector? 
Ideally, all I'd have to do is crimp the pin onto the wire, open the connector housing, and click it into the empty pin 27 hole.. 


If the part is like I think it is, it's several pieces of wire with male pins attached to one end and females on the other. You can cut a piece in half, use whichever pin you need and splice it onto a longer piece of wire if necessary.


----------



## bassbiker (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: Stealth install? (bassbiker)*

De-activating then re-activating TPMS thru softcoding did not technically reset it. The "flat tire" symbol is still lit if I just recode to activate.
The old learned values are retained, not reset to 50000's
So, unless there is a way in VAGCOM to reset the learned values back to 50000's, you will definitely need the physical reset switch.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

This is an untested procedure, but you may try a basic setting in block 042.


----------



## bassbiker (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_This is an untested procedure, but you may try a basic setting in block 042.

The phrase "untested procedure" scares me a wee bit when it comes to messing around with the brakes of a brand new car. 
Plus, I've haven't really touched the BASIC SETTINGS of any control module yet, as I'm not totally sure about the functionality.
Ross-Tech site always mentions to follow the directions from a repair manual (Bentleys)
I just got the new Bentleys CD for the A3 and unfortunately it only mentions using the guided fault finding procedures for everything.

*Semi off-topic:* 

_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_The warning light should be equipped in US spec A3's too, it can be either single or dual color LED, which one it is is beeing selected in the abs adaptation channels.

You mention above about going into the abs adaptation channels. 
I noticed these channels only in my abs module adaptations:









Do you know if this means I have the latest ESPII version of the MK60?
Do you have any details on these channels?
It seems like some are enable/disable toggles, while others might have multiple value possibilities?
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

The above bsic setting procedure will IMHO never be in any official manual, but we will going to test it ASAP to see if it does what's necessary.
Besides that, yes you do have the newer control module, this can also be determined by the software part number. Currently we will not provide details on these channels and wo suggest NOT to do any changes. We do know most of their meanings, but still this isn't something you should mess with.


----------



## waggin (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: Stealth install? (bassbiker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bassbiker* »_
De-activating then re-activating TPMS thru softcoding did not technically reset it. The "flat tire" symbol is still lit if I just recode to activate.
The old learned values are retained, not reset to 50000's
So, unless there is a way in VAGCOM to reset the learned values back to 50000's, you will definitely need the physical reset switch.


Oh well.. Did you manage to get a switch yet? 
I may just install a hidden switch, until US models get TPMS and the proper switch shows up in our parts catalog


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Stealth install? (waggin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *waggin* »_Oh well.. Did you manage to get a switch yet? 
I may just install a hidden switch, until US models get TPMS and the proper switch shows up in our parts catalog

If you get a couple of people which need the switch, it should be possible to send you a bunch of these...


----------



## bassbiker (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: Stealth install? (waggin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *waggin* »_Oh well.. Did you manage to get a switch yet? 
I may just install a hidden switch, until US models get TPMS and the proper switch shows up in our parts catalog

I have everything needed now. 
I have a busy weekend ahead, so it could be a while before I get to throw it all together.
I can tell you I know it works, though








I helped a fellow A3'er wire his up.
You should be seeing a full write-up on it soon


----------



## Andi TDI (Mar 2, 2004)

Hello to all of you. Thanks for all the information shared by this group. Now its my turn to bring my input.
First of all my car is 2005 A3 Sportback DSG, 2.0 TDI (BKD)
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Part No: 1K0 907 379 K
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0104
Coding: original:0023174 new (with TPS routine activated):0006790
Shop #: WSC 06314
Adaptation
channel 1 stored value: 0 // Field1: Tire Pressure // Field2:15 inch // Field3: N/A // Field4: N/A
channel 9 stored value: 0 // Field1: Brake assist. // Field2: center // Field3: N/A // Field4: N/A
channel 10, and channel 90 required a security code

I followed the recode procedure of my ABS controller and the values from MB 31 starts to increment as expected from the learning procedure.
I have to change the adaptation channel 1 from 0 (15 inch) to 1 (16 inch).
After 100Km the values from MB031:
#1 5853
#2 5000
#3 5000 
This morning I recode the ABS controller to the old value and the MB 31 resets to 5000 / 5000 / 5000.
So as long as the low TP alarm was not triggered and the learning procedure was not completed (at least this was may case) recoding the controller to its original value acts as the TPS button reset.
BTW, does anyone knows the login code for reading the locked adaptation channels ?


_Modified by Andi TDI at 11:49 AM 4-18-2006_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Andi TDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Andi TDI* »_BTW, does anyone knows the login code for reading the locked adaptation channels ?

There is currently no need to alter these channels, also we suggest not to play with them at all.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Stealth install? (bassbiker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bassbiker* »_I have everything needed now. 
I have a busy weekend ahead, so it could be a while before I get to throw it all together.
I can tell you I know it works, though








I helped a fellow A3'er wire his up.
You should be seeing a full write-up on it soon


VERY soon. 

Like, tonight maybe.....


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Stealth install? (OOOO-A3)*

We have achieved working TPMS in a US-spec A3.

Thanks to Theresias for the information that made it happen, bassbiker for his help and VAG-COM, and vagparts.com for the required hardware! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oripaamoni (Apr 18, 2004)

i have a MkV GTI and want air sensors badly! heh does anybody have any info on doing a retrofit whether it be through the ABS or with actual sensors


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (oripaamoni)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oripaamoni* »_does anybody have any info on doing a retrofit whether it be through the ABS...

Same as above, just different switches and some minor differences in the wiring of the switch, control module wiring is the same...


----------



## moogie (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Theresias)*

This sounds like a nice and simple diy job. Anyone know if this can be done with the following ABS module:
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Part No: 1K0 907 379 E
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK60 0104
Coding: 0021122
Shop #: WSC 06435


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Hmm... thats a very early one...
Try activating it using the coding and see if it starts learning...


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

For a complete ABS coding table, see this new site:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...8P%29


----------



## waggin (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Do you have the part numbers for the wire terminals themselves? I'd prefer to use single wire runs, without butt splices. I have a good ratcheting crimper that should handle these. 
(I might even buy the wiring repair kit if the price is reasonable..)


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

VW themselves don't sell idividual pins (suppose this is what you mean), here in good old germany you can get them e.g. from "Würth".


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

I know this is pushing it, but how about 

_Quote »_Address 03 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 1C0 907 379 D 
Component: ASR FRONT MK60 0103
Coding: 0004097
Shop #: WSC 00001


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Definitly not working. This is a ABS/ASR unit which is build in MK4 models.


----------



## Occams_Razor (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_VW themselves don't sell idividual pins (suppose this is what you mean), here in good old germany you can get them e.g. from "Würth".

"Würth"?
Do they have internet sales capability? Could someone from the US buy from them?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Yup, they do - and I did find them...








http://wueko.wuerth.com/


----------



## Occams_Razor (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (Theresias)*

You the man!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (Theresias)*

I am not sure if anyone is interested but, I did find some problems with the DIY install.
So far the last 4 A3's that have come into the shop including my own A3 have been wired differently than the factory wiring diagrams indicate.
All of these cars are DSG with Hill Hold Function. All of them have a Red/White wire already in pin number 27. I have de-pinned the Red/White wire and is causes a fault in the ABS controller, (ESP No Communication) This led me to further my investigation on the wiring of the ABS controller. (I should also mention all of these cars have the latest controller the R unit.)
So the next part I took a look at the PIN locations of the ESP button to see where PIN 6 on the ESP button landed on the ABS controller. So I traced the wire (Purple with Yellow) out to PIN number 38 on the controller The wiring diagram indicated that it should be in PIN 13. This led me to take a look at the complete wiring diagram for the PIN inputs on the ABS controller and this is what I found on all of cars.

I am just going to start with page 131/3 of the wiring diagram
Wiring Diagram-------- and-------- Actual in Car
PIN 4 (Yellow Black) PIN 39 (Yellow Black)
PIN 13(Purple Yellow) PIN 38 (Purple Yellow)
PIN 41(Black Yellow) PIN 3 (Black Yellow)
PIN 6/+ (Yellow Black) PIN 29/+ (Yellow Black)
PIN 25(Green Yellow) PIN 26 (Green Yellow)
PIN 24/-(Red White) PIN 27/- (Red White)
PIN 29(White Yellow) PIN 11 (White Yellow)
PIN 11(Orange Black) PIN 30 (Orange Black)
I believe the rest of the wires are in the correct locations
The German wiring diagram does should that the wire coming from PIN 6 of the TPMS button should go to PIN 27(gray green) on the ABS controller. (For cars with Manual or DSG 02E) and if the Unit is a MK 70 it should go to PIN 7 and if the car is automatic (09G) it should go to PIN 41
I am really confused because I cannot find an accurate wiring diagram for these US cars.
Any help would be appreciated


_Modified by [email protected] at 1:40 PM 6-9-2006_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Actually nothing known on that problem yet, I will do a retrofit on a US model in a couple of weeks, so I might be able to say more as time comes. I double checked some other wiring diagrams and for models with hill hold it states pin 41, but that one is also already taken as your above listing says.
Currently the info which would be interesting is the hardware and software part number of the abs control module.


_Modified by Theresias at 12:02 PM 6-9-2006_


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Theresias)*

The "pin 41" Dan references in his message is from the ABS wiring diagram. I took a look at my connector and there's no connection at pin 41.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (mike3141)*

You are correct I miss counted the wire spots. I have connected pin 41 and all done, everything works as it should. My only question is on the German wiring diagrams which I have they did not note any place about DSG with Hill Hold function was to use PIN 41 as far I can tell on the wiring diagram the 3 possible PIN slots are 7, 27, 41 (7 being for the MK 70 cars) (27 being for manual cars or DSG with MK 60 system) and (41 for Automatic cars with MK 60) I would just like to know where the ref. was made that pin 41 was to be used if cars have hill hold function.
Thank you for everyones input and help.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

That reference was in a Golf wiring diagram, which is actually a similar wiring diagram but named differently. Anyway, forget the 41 for HHC models for now,


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Ok, because there is no ref. at all in the A3 wiring diagrams at all.
41 works perfect on the US A3 cars with DSG and Hill Hold and the most current control mod. the R Box


----------



## Occams_Razor (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Here is another long shot, (haven't given up yet!)








Address 03: ABS Brakes
Part No: 1C0 907 379 M
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0102
Coding: 0019458
Shop #: WSC 01266
Any possibility?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Occams_Razor)*

@Occams_Razor
This is an older MK60 unit, which doesn't support that feature - same as joako already asked for.


----------



## Occams_Razor (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (Theresias)*









Oh well.... Couldn't hurt to ask!


----------



## hatzie (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: (Theresias)*

What family of connectors are these? 
I remember reading that VW was using Tyco/AMP Quadlok. AMP will not sell these to mere mortals.
Are there specific Part #s from Wurth??


----------



## waggin (Dec 26, 2005)

*My ABS pin 27 already has a wire in it. (3.2, DSG) Ideas on what pin to use?*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_*1. Control Module Check & Coding*
Ok, first let's check which ABS module you have...








Address 03: ABS Brakes
* Controller: 1K0 907 379 Q*
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0102
Coding: 0021122
1K0 907 379 K and 1K0 907 379 Q are known for working, other may too.
----------------------------
MK70 = J104/Pin 7
MK60 (with Manual Transmission or 02E/DSG) = J104/Pin 27
MK60 (with Auto. Transmission 09G) = J104/Pin 41



I don't know if anyone is still monitoring thia thread, but I'll ask here first..
My (US) 3.2 was built in April, and has this ABS controller:
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Protocol: CAN
Part No: 1K0 614 517 AD
Component: ESP 4MOTION MK60-AT 0102
Coding: 0021122
Shop #: WSC 06314
And this (DSG) tranmission controller:
Address 02: Auto Trans
Protocol: CAN
Part No: 02E 300 047 F
Component: GSG DSG 070 1123
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 06314
Pin 27 in my ABS controller plug is already occupied. (I haven't checked in the dash yet to see if the TPMS switch harness is prewired yet. 
Does anyone have any idea what pin I need to use, and what 27 might be wired to already?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

We have seen this in other cases and it appeard that those reporting pin 27 occupied seem to have mis-counted the pins.


----------



## waggin (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_We have seen this in other cases and it appeard that those reporting pin 27 occupied seem to have mis-counted the pins.

OK, it looks like I've rediiscovered the same problem [email protected] had earlier in this thread. It looks like pin 41 is the one to use on US models with DSG and hill-holder. 
I've emailed him to confirm that 41 works with my ABS:
Part No: 1K0 614 517 AD Component: ESP 4MOTION MK60-AT 0102








My real problem is with Bentley Publishing and / or Audi, for providing a maintenance manual CD that doesn't match my A3.
So far, I've found:
This ABS wiring mismatch,.
No disassembly instructions for power seats
No mechanical data for Bi-Xenon headlights. (If it exists)
The availability of good maintenance data was a major factor in my decision to buy an Audi. (Reminder: Complain to Audi and Bentley..)
_Modified by waggin at 8:02 PM 6-17-2006_


_Modified by waggin at 7:56 PM 6-19-2006_


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (waggin)*

To paraphrase _The Wizard of Oz_:
"Pay no attention to the Pin 27 behind the curtain."

Pin 27 is the correct pin for manual- and non-hill-hold-DSG-equipped A3s.
As you've seen, DSG ABS units on A3s with hill hold (my 2.0T: 1K0 614 517 R;your 3.2: 1K0 614 517 AD) already have a wire at pin 27.
The answer: use pin 41. I have verified that this works as has Dan of Hillside Imports. You can test it yourself by enabling TPMS and then applying +12V to pin 41. The TPMS indicator will light and the instrument cluster will "beep" when the +12V stops.
Also measuring block 018 will show the TPMS reset enable and you can reset the block 031 values back to their initial "pre learning" values.


_Modified by mike3141 at 9:01 PM 6-17-2006_


----------



## waggin (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (mike3141)*

Thanks all. I just verified that I get the reset signal when I interrupt and reconnect pin 41 to 12V
Currently waiting for the switch, and trying to find an auxillary fuse panel so I don't have to use those add-a-circuit things. 
I'm thinking of using one from this catalog:
http://www.americanautowire.co...s.pdf



_Modified by waggin at 9:14 PM 6-19-2006_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Ok, will add this to the retrofitting pages...


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: Stealth install? (bassbiker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bassbiker* »_De-activating then re-activating TPMS thru softcoding did not technically reset it. The "flat tire" symbol is still lit if I just recode to activate.
The old learned values are retained, not reset to 50000's
So, unless there is a way in VAGCOM to reset the learned values back to 50000's, you will definitely need the physical reset switch.

so you cant ged rid of the lit icon until to install that switch? I wanted to recode my GTI and test it as well for kicks. Im going to order a switch soon, but just wanted to check how it works.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Stealth install? (quailallstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quailallstar* »_so you cant ged rid of the lit icon until to install that switch?

As mentioned on page 2...

_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_This is an untested procedure, but you may try a basic setting in block 042.


----------



## als (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Hi Sebastian
I started looking into doing this mod a few months ago before and also using info from Andy7's . I have at last completed this at the weekend. Everything seems to be working but i just don't get the TPMS warning to come on when i lower the tyre pressure.
I then found this post here!!
Looking at your gudie and Andy's guide, some of the wiring seems to be different.
on the TPMS switch, should i be using Wiring 3, 4, 5 and 6 (Andy7's gudie) or should I be using wiring 1, 3, 4 and 6 (your guide) ?
Many Thanks.
Aric


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (als)*

3,4,5 and 6 are for the VW TPMS switch. 1,3,4, and 6 are for the Audi TPMS switch.


----------



## waggin (Dec 26, 2005)

*Mine stopped working..*

Not sure of posting to this archived thread will renew it, but here goes.. 
When I first installed the TPMS mod, the adaption bits started to set as I drove around.. 
Yesterday, I went to check the values with Vag-Com and they're all at the reset values (50000). The reset switch works, in that it's deactivated, and activates when I press it.
TPMS is still enabled because the alert light turns on briefly when I power the car up, and it lights (and beeps once) when I press and hold the switch.
Any thoughts?
(I'll lower the pressure on a tire and see if it can still detect it.)


----------



## dpbl (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: Mine stopped working.. (waggin)*

An FYI just so if you read this thread you know what it does.
Well simply accessing basic settings block 42 instantly resets TPMS values in measuring block 31 to the original value, however.
Remember I had enabled the TPMS, it had learned its values and the dash light was off only on at start up. After accessing block 42 the values were reset but the flat tire light is always blinking. So yes basic settings block 42 does reset the values but it however causes the light to blink I would assume until the reset switch is pushed (that I don’t have installed) or some other procedure is performed.
In fact as soon as you enter basic setting block 42 the flat tire light starts to blink and like I said it keep blinking even after exit.
If you recode the ABS for no TPMS the light goes out as expected and recoding it back brings back the flat tire light.
Still looking for the answerso if anyone has any ideas for clearing the light with VAG-Com I am willing to try.
Sure I could install the switch but will have to wait until they do the warranty work next week and if VW wanted to they could void the warranty at least on the ABS system if I do the mod and install the switch. So I would be real nice to have a way from VAG-Com to do the reset at least until the warranty is up.
Thanks


----------



## Alan goes to hollywood (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Mine stopped working.. (dpbl)*

I would like to do this retrofit but i don't understand wich is the best system for our cars. 
I have a Jetta A5 without TPMS and I have this ABS ECM 1K0 907 379 AC ESP FRONT MK60 0101 Soft Coding 0021633. Is it possible to upgrade to TPMS via ABS Sensor?
I saw that there is another system via wheel sensor? Which is the best system and how they do this work?


_Modified by Alan goes to hollywood at 3:35 PM 2-16-2008_


----------



## daigo (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Mine stopped working.. (Alan goes to hollywood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alan goes to hollywood* »_I would like to do this retrofit but i don't understand wich is the best system for our cars. 
I have a Jetta A5 without TPMS and I have this ABS ECM 1K0 907 379 AC ESP FRONT MK60 0101 Soft Coding 0021633. Is it possible to upgrade to TPMS via ABS Sensor?
I saw that there is another system via wheel sensor? Which is the best system and how they do this work?

_Modified by Alan goes to hollywood at 3:35 PM 2-16-2008_


It seems your ABS module could accept TPMS. Why don't you try recoding before purchasing new TPMS switch?
So, your coding is 21633, maybe its the sum of these codes...
+0000000 Model "VW Jetta(1K)"
+0000001 Front Brake "FSIII/15"
+0001152 Suspention "Confort suspension"
+0004096 Engine "1.9TDI" <= is that correct?
+0016384 w/o TPM
----------------------------
+0021633
according to these writeup, I assume you need to substract "16384" from your current code. 

Well, My Mk5 GTI has TPMS but its coding is not likely to others...
ABS ECM: 1K0 614 517 R "ESP FRONT MK60-AT 0103"
Software coding: 0037506
My codes are probably calculated like this (maybe its not correct);
+0000000 Model "VW GOLF(1K)"
+0000002 Front Brake "FNIII/16"
+0000640 Suspention "Sport suspension"
+0004096 Engine <= is "2.0TFSI" coding is OK for "4096"?
+0016384 w/o TPM
+0016384 w/o TPM
----------------------------
+0037506 <= i doubt my formula adding 16384 twice, but since my coding is 37506, these could make sense. 
anyone?


----------



## Alan goes to hollywood (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Mine stopped working.. (daigo)*

Thank yo ver much. It's a 1.9 TDi. You Rocks!


----------



## aj164 (Nov 4, 2005)

*ECM: 1k0 614 517 M*

Anyone know if the TPMS will work on the 1k0 614 517 M ? I found this number on the ABS motor sticker. Is there another place I should look for the ECM part? 
The docs (the kit I bought) and online talk about 1k0 614 517 R, but not -M. 
Thanks - AJB


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

Something odd
07 GTI
I have the TMPS Switch, and I could swear that it works, whenever it's lit, I check the tires pressure and there is a drop or raise in summer time (UAE, 50C)
Two days ago, I changed my tires and to my surprise there aren't any TPMS in my wheels








I have the following part# and coding

Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AA HW: 1K0 907 379 AA
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0102
Coding: 0004738
Shop #: WSC 01279

Any info??


----------



## madfish73 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Mine stopped working.. (dpbl)*

Hi, dpbl,
did you finally find the way to reset TPMS use VAG-COM only?


----------



## sorin_ss (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: (Theresias)*

hello,
i want to ask if is possibile to install ESp on a skoda octavia II from 2006. Can you do it or know somebody who does it?
thank you very much


----------



## golfman mk5 (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (EL_3grab)*

I have the exact same abs controller as yours EL_3grab
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AA HW: 1K0 907 379 AA
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0102 
Revision: 00H13001 
Coding: 0023170 (NOW 0006786)
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
I bought the wiring loom kit from kufatec TWICE!!!
i have 1 wire going into pin 27 of the abs controller and the other 3 wires fitted as per kufatec instructions,the TPMS button lights up when the lights are on and when i turn the ignition on the TPMS icon lights up in the clocks,but when i start the car up it goes away!!even when i just turn on the ignition and i hold down the TPMS button i get no beep or anything








CAN ANYONE HELP ME PLEASE








golfman 


_Modified by golfman mk5 at 1:59 PM 11-11-2009_


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

*1K0 907 379 AE?*

Is it possible to enable TPMS on this ABS controller?
Thursday,24,December,2009,14:59:46:32969
VCDS Version: Release 908.1
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 907 379 AE
Component and/or Version: ESP MK60EC1 H35 0104
Software Coding: 1442601209230001281306E990210041B900
Work Shop Code: WSC 06314
Advanced Identification
Identification: TT1-000
Revision: 00H35001
Date: 30.06.08
Manufacturer number: 0302
Test stand number: 0366
Flash Status
Programming Attempts(application): 0
Successful Attempts(application): 0
Programming Status: 00000000
Flash Date: 2008.07.14
Flash Tool Code: 00000 000 00000
Misc.
Hardware number: 1K0 907 379 AE
Workshop System Name: -----
VCDS Info:
Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb

Car is an 09, 3 Door with DSG.
I took a look at the wiring diagram at the dealer, and it shows the cable going to pin 35!
VCDS says only limited coding informarmation for the module is available, and that coding is normally done via SVM... what's SVM?








Would the dealer be able to do the coding if not possible via VCDS?
Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

bump


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (daniel.ramirez)*

It likely is possible, but we do not yet have the coding for that one well-sorted because it's very poorly documented by VW themselves.
-Uwe-


----------



## jerry_m (Aug 4, 2009)

Theresias, 

the TPMS switch costs around 15 GBP here and it's quite expensive as for the switch.

From your post #6 I understand that the TPMS switch only applies a momentary contact to the ABS controller.

Do you know if it applies a Ground or +12V to the controller? Knowing that it would be possible to use a simple/generic switch.

Thanks!


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

*long coding*

After reading this thread over motor-talk.de I found the correct coding for my ABS module.

Fired up VCDS 10.6.1 and to my surprise the code was already included! Great job you guys @ross-tech! :thumbup:

I only need to wire the cable from the switch to the ABS controller, next weekend!


----------



## logger (Oct 2, 2009)

daniel.ramirez said:


> ...
> Fired up VCDS 10.6.1 and to my surprise the code was already included! Great job you guys @ross-tech! :thumbup:
> 
> I only need to wire the cable from the switch to the ABS controller, next weekend!


Yes kudos to ross-tech for doing this.

You hardly need to bother with the button seeing you have access to VCDS.
Here is a guide I wrote on operating the system without the button. Based partly from info in this thread and elsewhere.

How to: retrofit indirect Tire Pressure Monitoring in 5 minutes. (7K6)


----------



## NHN (Nov 4, 2008)

Theresias said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *quailallstar* »_so you cant ged rid of the lit icon until to install that switch?
> 
> As mentioned on page 2...
> 
> _Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_This is an untested procedure, but you may try a basic setting in block 042.





dpbl said:


> An FYI just so if you read this thread you know what it does.
> Well simply accessing basic settings block 42 instantly resets TPMS values in measuring block 31 to the original value, however.
> Remember I had enabled the TPMS, it had learned its values and the dash light was off only on at start up. After accessing block 42 the values were reset but the flat tire light is always blinking. So yes basic settings block 42 does reset the values but it however causes the light to blink I would assume until the reset switch is pushed (that I don’t have installed) or some other procedure is performed.
> In fact as soon as you enter basic setting block 42 the flat tire light starts to blink and like I said it keep blinking even after exit.
> ...


Guys did you find a way to disable this as I activated 42 by mistake whilst checking out something, now all I have is the blinking tpms light, wont go until you disable tpms in 03, thanks in advance.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi Nigel!

Welcome to the VW Vortex :beer:

-Dana-


----------



## paul_e88 (Sep 11, 2009)

Would TPMS work on a 1K0 907 379 D module? 
It's on a 2004 A3. I activated TPMS via Vag-Com, but without having a button, i just wanted to check if it's possible, before buying all the stuff. The alert came on the MFD (Please check ...) and it started beeping.. 
I also noticed that the dash light (the green symbol) that was supposed to come on when i put the contact didn't come on. 
So is it possible? Or the module is too old?


----------



## jkmboler (Aug 16, 2009)

Reviving an old thread, but...

I just enabled the TPMS (via ABS module) on my wife's 2006 (2005.5) Jetta using pin 7 on the ABS wiring connector.

I see the switch on Measuring Block 18 so I am confident that is wired up correctly.

When I turn on the ignition, the TPMS light comes on and starts flashing. When I press the TPMS Set switch, the TPMS light stops flashing and stays on steady. No mater how long I press the button (+2 minutes), I do not get a ding and the light remains on steady. When I release the button, the TPMS light resumes flashing.

I get a TPMS flashing warning light all of the time and constant dinging when the car is going over ~15KPH.

I have gone through ALL of the measuring blocks and no joy.

Any suggestions?


----------

